# Einstein the Smallest Mini



## Reble (Feb 23, 2011)

I think he is looking pretty good..


----------



## ohmt (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww I agree! I wonder how tall he is now...does anyone know?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too. He is a cute little thing!


----------



## Reble (Feb 24, 2011)

Found this info:

Cantrell said yesterday in a phone interview from Santa Barbara, Calif., where Einstein has been frolicking on the beach. At just 20 inches high

Amazing and will be year old in April.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 24, 2011)

LOVE Einstein!


----------



## little lady (Feb 24, 2011)

That is neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Reble! That is great-he's staying small and I still don't see any signs of dwarfism



he looks great and seems to have good length of leg for such a small size!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 24, 2011)

And he's ready for the beach there with his 'beach ball' LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree he looks great. I don't see the same "dwarfish" things in this picture that I did in earlier ones. Hopefully he will continue to grow and get better with age!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 24, 2011)

He's very cute...thanks for sharing.


----------



## REO (Feb 24, 2011)

I almost bought his sire, but bought Nort instead


----------



## Shari (Feb 24, 2011)

He's cute!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 26, 2011)

That's the 25" EquiSpirit ball?!



Holy heck! Now that I see him in comparison to something I've seen my own horses with I realize how tiny he really is. Wow....

Leia


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 26, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> That's the 25" EquiSpirit ball?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia,

They come in various sizes up to 40" I believe. I personally don't think that's a 25" ball next to him. I believe it's bigger.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 26, 2011)

How much taller do you all think he will get?


----------

